# Fishing 1770 and Surrounding areas



## PeregianAnglers (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi All,

I am planning a four day long fishing trip up at 1770 (and surrounding areas) over the Queens Bday Long weekend at the end of September/early October.

This is the first time I'll be venturing that way and I am hoping that anyone that has been up there or lives locally could provide a bit of knowledge.

Plan is basically to get up there and assess the conditions, if conditions are favourable, I will be trying to get some blue water fishing in but if not, ill hit the estuary's (and maybe even venture for some crabbing as I have heard that it's a good area up there).

So my questions would be

1.	How is the fishing up there in end of September/early October?
2.	What sort of fish can I expect to be biting both blue water and estuaries (is it crab season)
3.	Where are the best places to fish? Any GPS marks to target would be massively appreciated (I have heard there a variety of wrecks and bombies as well as headlands to target - Happy if you PM the GPS marks) 
4.	What techniques should I be using to catch those fish (ie Soft Plastics, trolling hb's, dead vs live baits) - any local favourite lures or baits?
5.	What sort of gear will I need? (I am usually fishing for Snapper using SPs on moderately light spinning gear 3-6/4-7kg outfits, flicking slugs at tuna/mackerel and also trolling for Mac's and Tuna - will this cover it?)
6.	Any other suggestions or information of relevance would be massively appreciated - or even general experience about planning a fishing trip (ie gear that MUST be packed).

One other thing I was thinking of doing was organising a charter boat on the first day (to hopefully pick up a bit of local knowledge and suss out the area) - does anyone have any good experiences to share here?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

I did a trip up that way a while ago (wouldn't like to think how long ago now) and wrote a quick trip report which you should be able to find easy using the search tool (if you haven't already). I can't really answer any of your questions but do recall it is a nice spot and would glady go back for another look if I had time, and hopefully I will one day. Don't read much on the forum from that area but hopefully someone can help you out with a bit of info.


----------



## PeregianAnglers (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool - thanks for that.

had a look through some of the other forums on here but couldn't find too much in the way of areas to target, or species/techniques relevant for that time of year. Just want to make sure that when I am up there I am in the best possible position to catch fish of any description.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

There Should be some pedros out the front of there that time of year and if it blows up you still have the creek to fish


----------



## PeregianAnglers (Oct 12, 2008)

excuse the ignorance - pedros?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Spanish mack


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I've been up there a few times for short breaks, never had much success however I also haven't been trying too hard.

According to the local tackle shop, September is the time to go and last September, the yakkers absolutely smashed _everything_ no matter where they went. Pelagics outside and in the creek mouth. Barra and Jacks up the creeks though night time in a tinnie is best for that. The last beacon on the way out of the creek fires well and is fishable from the shore too. Has to be flat tide though. Best thing is to go see the local tackle shop, a couple k's out of Agnes Water. They'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Before tuning my hand at fishing from a kayak I spent nearly 20 years at the art of LBG(land based game)fishing.
1770 is the last headland for LBG.Darwin is your next location of renoun.The reason 1770 is popular for LBGers is truely big fish.Bluefin when in season can be 30kgs plus.I've seen Spanish landed on the rocks at 40kgs and other pelagics including Cobia 40kgs and upwards.
I would stay at 1770 at least 10 times a year and only started to check out the creeks at the tail end of my time as a LBGer.
Most of the creeks up and down the coast from 1770 are good value in a kayak but a word of warning if your thinking of going out infront of Roundhill or 
Bustard head.The place is plaqued with sharks big and small.When you hook up there's every chance you will not get it landed.I've been sitting on the rock ledge known as "The Catwalk"and seen regular visiters up to 5mtrs in length.
There's no way I'd fish in a kayak out front.Stick to the creeks and you'll have a ball.
Cheers Tez


----------



## PeregianAnglers (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks guys, great help.

I currently have a Spin fisher 9000 Combo (30lb braid), A 4 - 7kg spinning kit with Stradic 5000 series (20lb braid), 4500 series bait runner with blue water series 8 - 10 kilo rod and a few TLD20/25s with 40lb mono + rods.

Will this be enough to cover most aspects of fishing up there? Is there a need for a heavier rod reel combo. I don't know if I will specifically be targeting GT's off the bombies (which i would probably be massively undergunned for with the Penn, but you never know i may try it), but hopefully the above combination will be suitable for flicking at mackerel/tuna boils, a bit of live baiting, maybe flicking a few plastics and working the bottom for some reds/similiar.


----------



## rwebb39 (May 26, 2011)

My family went camping to 1770 a few years ago and we took the kayaks along. It turned out to be a great idea! For the incoming tide you can paddle accross to the sandbanks across from the camp ground there and flick the plastics in and around the drop-offs and gutters and hook up with some decent flathead, bream and whiting. We didn't really go up the creek at all, but a guy came back in a tinnie with a massave flathead! Also if you wat to use live bait try to get your hands on some white-bait or hard-heads as there also known. I got a couple off some guy there and just chucked it out from the left side of the beach at the campground and retreaving it (no sinkers or anything, just a long shank hook) and I was watching this 50cm or so flathead following it in.

good luck i hope this info helps you out.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

PeregianAnglers said:


> Thanks guys, great help.
> 
> I currently have a Spin fisher 9000 Combo (30lb braid), A 4 - 7kg spinning kit with Stradic 5000 series (20lb braid), 4500 series bait runner with blue water series 8 - 10 kilo rod and a few TLD20/25s with 40lb mono + rods.
> 
> Will this be enough to cover most aspects of fishing up there? Is there a need for a heavier rod reel combo. I don't know if I will specifically be targeting GT's off the bombies (which i would probably be massively undergunned for with the Penn, but you never know i may try it), but hopefully the above combination will be suitable for flicking at mackerel/tuna boils, a bit of live baiting, maybe flicking a few plastics and working the bottom for some reds/similiar.


No point going heavier from the yak, the fish will just pull the yak sideways.
Might be worth bringing a lighter rod for flathead / whiting if the weather is not great.


----------



## PeregianAnglers (Oct 12, 2008)

I am less than two short weeks away until I hit 1770.

Has anyone heard any reports from up there - seems that their are a lot of early season tuna hitting my local (Noosa/Sunshine Coast) and even a few stray mackerel being sighted so I am hopefully that the pelagics have arrived.

I have also got a few crab pots - has anyone had any experience crabbing up there?


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Good Luck on the hunt ..... hopefully this picture will change slightly for you by then.
If not, stick to the estuaries targeting jack and barra.


----------



## PeregianAnglers (Oct 12, 2008)

> Good Luck on the hunt ..... hopefully this picture will change slightly for you by then.


that chart is awesome - where did you get it from? Do you have any sites to get long range (accurate) forecasts for?

Had a practice run this weekend outside noosa - not too much luck except for one of the biggest pearl peaches I have seen. northerlies really seem to kill the bit. Was hoping for a few stray tuna/mackerel to hit our floating baits. We will be throwing the sink at them up north this weekend.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

PeregianAnglers said:


> that chart is awesome - where did you get it from?


 from here ..... click on Qld. for the chart. http://www.bom.gov.au/oceanography/forecasts/








just realised that it makes a whole-lot more sense with this graph along-side.


----------

